# deck steps splitting



## Frank0 (Apr 29, 2013)

My steps are comprised of three 2''x4'' planks nailed onto the stringer. A few of the 2x4 step pieces need replaced, but the stringer also is splitting where the steps are nailed and attached. I really don't want to have to replace the whole staircase so my question is can I use a filler of some type on the stringer to fill in the cracks so I can nail the steps down?


----------



## nealtw (Apr 30, 2013)

Treated 2x2s screwed to the inside of the stringer along side the spit peices and screw the treads into the 2x2s.


----------



## Frank0 (Apr 30, 2013)

nealtw said:


> Treated 2x2s screwed to the inside of the stringer along side the spit peices and screw the treads into the 2x2s.


Most excellent.

Thanks neal


----------



## JoeD (Apr 30, 2013)

Filler is only cosmetic. It would not work for this structural repair.


----------



## kok328 (Apr 30, 2013)

2x2's won't provide the support that the stringers do.  What I would do is bleed some wood glue into the cracks and then run screw sideways through the stringer to pull the crack closed.  Then reapply the treads onto the original surface.  You don't need as much strength to hold the treads in place as you might think as long as the stringers are supporting the weight of the treads.


----------



## nealtw (Apr 30, 2013)

kok328; The 2x2 only hold them in place the stringers still carry the weight.


----------



## elbo (Apr 30, 2013)

I have bad news for you. If  the stairs are exposed to weather, I expect this is the case being it is a deck stair,  especially freezing temps, then no amount of filler or glue will help. What is causing the split is water is getting into the wood and either freezing, expanding and splitting the wood, or, getting into the wood through a gap in the wood , maybe where there is a loose nail, and rotting.
You could glue and nail as has been suggested , but if I were to do that, I would sister another piece of wood along side of it using pressure treated lumber, as well as putting several coats of paint on the mating surfaces. But the best repair is to replace it with stringers made from pressure treated wood , cedar, or some sort of weather resistant stuff such as trex


----------



## Frank0 (May 1, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies and suggestions/education 

 Finishing fence painting then will start stair project.


----------

